# Optimal String Gauge for Drop C#



## Miijk (May 7, 2013)

Title says it all! Got a guitar with a 24.75 inch scale and reversed headstock! 

So I just wonder: what string gauge do you think would be a good set for drop C#?


----------



## greendog86 (May 7, 2013)

i used to play drop c#\Db with ernie ball "skinny top heavy bottom"
(10-52) , today i use DR "drop down tuning" (11-54, i use the exact set 
for drop C in another guitar). 
both sets sounds and plays really well but the latter is tighter and a bit darker in tone.


----------



## Curt (May 7, 2013)

I am using 10-52 D'addario steels @ 25.5"
and a 11-54 DR set @ 24.75"


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (May 7, 2013)

Paul from BTBAM supposedly uses D'Addario Jazz 11-49 strings.


----------



## Miijk (May 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! Going to check those 11 - 54 out as soon as I get my hands on them! Got a set of 10 - 52 on atm and they feel way too loose  

Was thinking about getting the Daddario 7 string set (9 - 54) but the strings just seems too unbalanced for 6 string purpose.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 7, 2013)

D'Addario EXL110+ 10.5-48, but swap the 48 for a 54.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 8, 2013)

Bucketheadtwo said:


> Paul from BTBAM supposedly uses D'Addario Jazz 11-49 strings.



They're using 11-56 in C# Standard with a would G. 

I would recommend 11-52/54 for Drop C# with a 25.5in scale. I use 10-46 in Standard so dropping the low E down a step and a half calls for a jump in gauge size.


----------



## KingOfTheRotten (May 11, 2013)

I would personally play either 12-60 or maybe even better 13-60. I hate flobby strings! I use the 12-60 in standard D tuning, and that Works really great for me  the low strings has to be tight!


----------



## JoeChugs (May 11, 2013)

Bucketheadtwo said:


> Paul from BTBAM supposedly uses D'Addario Jazz 11-49 strings.



Nope, last Premier Guitar interview they go 11, 14, 21w, 32, 44, 56. Maybe they changed bc of the shorter PRS scale...or they just always used them


----------



## Miijk (Jun 13, 2013)

Interested in the Daddario 11 - 56, think that would be good or too heavy?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 13, 2013)

erotophonophilia said:


> D'Addario EXL110+ 10.5-48, but swap the 48 for a 54.


 
This. I use this EXACT set for D drop C on a 25.5" scale and it's the best thing since sliced bread. Can't say enough good things about the D'Addario "x.5/half gauge" strings.


----------

